# is terrence ford tj ford?



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

i just watched the 2001 high school dunk comp n it had this dude terrence ford who looks a lot like t.j, is it the same person, i didnt know tj cud dunk like dat his head was up near the ring


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes. Terrance Ford Jr.


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

thanks man..................didnt know the boy had that much hops!


----------

